# adote um estrangeiro



## Demo

Could you tranlate these sentences into English ,plz ? I can't accept whole sentences. Thank you


*Te voy amar por siempre. Adote um estrageiro voce tambem. vem.* 

I searched from Dictionary but I didn't find some words. I have a lot of problem in tranlation. Help me please.


----------



## Mickele

Ciao. This is not Italian. It is *Portuguese*.


----------



## Demo

Sorry,but anybody can tranlate these? or where i can ask for help?


----------



## Ediroa

Mickele is right, it's Portuguese.

"I will always love. You can also adopt a foreigner. Come on".

More or less


----------



## Demo

In the last sentence . DOES "You can also adopt a foreigner"

mean "You can be a foreigner" ?


----------



## jazyk

One sentence is Spanish and the other is Portuguese.

I'll love you forever. Adopt a foreigner you too. Come.

Jazyk


----------



## Ediroa

Demo said:


> In the last sentence . DOES "You can also adopt a foreigner"
> 
> mean "You can be a foreigner" ?



No, I understand that it's telling you to adopt one.


----------



## Demo

Ma Friend, who gave me these sentences , told me the last sentence was wrong but he didn't tell me an answer. Are there only one translation ?


----------



## Ediroa

But which one?

"Vem" is come (not "come on" as I said before)

And about the other one, I don't know what else to say, have you got more context?


----------



## Demo

Sorry, i don't have any context but it think i may be a song. Thank for help. Furthermore, he laughed when i told him the last one i think the problem can be a word "adopt" or Could it be a slang?


----------



## Vanda

*Adote um estrangeiro voce tambem. vem.* 

No this is not a slang. It is an analogy with many tipes of adoption we have. For example: Adopt a child/ an abandoned pet/ an orphan and so on. They are joking with the idea of adopting a foreigner as well.
And for Vem it is the imperative form of Come. The idea is to come and adhere to the idea.


----------



## Demo

Thank you
But What does the whole sentence mean ? Sorry,I can't tranlate it.


----------



## Vanda

Jazyk has already translated it for you, above: 

See:



jazyk said:


> One sentence is Spanish and the other is Portuguese.
> 
> I'll love you forever. Adopt a foreigner you too. Come.
> 
> Jazyk


----------



## Demo

I miss understand


----------



## Havenard

This sentence doesn't make much sense... but that's what being said. "I will love you forever. Adopt a foreigner you too. Come."


----------



## Demo

I'm very very sorry but who can translate the last sentence for me , make more sense becuase i absolutely missunderstand. Adopt ? a foriegner? you ? i think some grammars need re-arranging


----------



## Vanda

Demo, you won't understand more than what has already been said. This is the kind of sentence people imprint in their T-shirts. It does not have to make sense, just to be catchy. It means exactly what the foreros has translated above!


----------



## Demo

Thank you for all replies.


----------

